# Odd-eye and Oma, yellow tris have bubs!



## moustress

Last night I was greeted by chorus of cheeping that made me turn until I located them. Some tri does hardly show at all before throwing their litter.

I also havve four pinkies by Nibbles off of Nora. I wish the litter were bigger, but along with the first set of six, I'll hopefully be able to figure out a couple of things about the whole tri/transgenic genetic order. Nibs is a bold black to beige tri. Nora is a yellow splashed tri doe.

Pictures at 10.


----------



## windyhill

Congrats!


----------



## moustress

Thanks!


----------



## moustress

Pix of the little family:





I had to fiddle with the contrast and brightness on these, apologies for the starkness. Oh, what the heck it really brings out old Oddball's eyes...this shows how those looked before..



whoa! i just previewed these and for a minute I thought I'd posted the same picture twice...


----------



## Onyx

Yay, little ikkle ones! Loving the oddball eye by the way! x


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Aww, family pic, Congrats! Oddball's so sweet!


----------



## moustress

Did you notice how the proud papa hovered over 'his' babies? In the first two pix he scarecly moved while Oma climbed right over him.


----------



## StellaLuna

*Is swooning over Oddball's eyes* Adorable, perfect little family! I wonder if any will get Oddball's eyes....


----------



## moustress

I don't think so; his other litter off a different doe had none. I think that sort of thing is just a freak of nature. It could have something to do with the wierd tri/transgenic genes. You will notice that his face is full strength fawn on the side with the black eye and pale yellow on the side with the white eye; I'm not sure that that is a coincidence.


----------



## StellaLuna

Oh, okay. I'm completely clueless when it comes to genetics-even in the simplest form.  But I do see what you're saying.


----------



## moustress

The main thing that happens in tris is that colors that are supposed to be diluted on the parts where there's color reverts to darker shades. A marked black that would be normally black and white becomes a white, black, brown, beige, and bone mouse with patches of different colors. the yellow or fawn becomes orange, yellow, cream and white. The eyes are sometimes diluted from black to ruby, and, I suspect, in a red-eyed or pink eyed mouse, there may be reversion to the the black eyes. Without white markings, a tri looks streaked, splashed or painted with the palette of colors from full strength to pale.

There is so much going on genetically, and it's not a stable or predictable thing, in my opinion. I am just beginning to get a clue or two what's going on, and the more I learn the weirder it seems.


----------



## StellaLuna

It already seems weird! And I know nothing! :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005

Congrats! I've noticed before that when I have a buck and doe together through birth, the mom is usually off in a corner and the dad hovers over the babies.


----------



## moustress

Thanks; I really love seeing a favorite buck turn out to be such a fine father. Watching the little families interact is a real treat for me, especially in a case like Nibbles and Nora, who have their first litter still in with them, though boys will be removed in about a week or so. I think that young bucks or kittens benefit from it and are more likely to also be good fathers. I'm always nervous leaving a buck in on his first litter, but it has always worked out for me and my meeces. The only time a buck ever destroyed a litter it was one who broke out of his cage and broke into a tank with one week old babies, and no buck in. It was shocking; the doe obviously had fought for her babies, but they were all gone, and she was injured. If I had kept the father ink, maybe the other buck would not have even tried to get in and do what he did.


----------



## moustress

Updated photos of Oddball's and Oma's litter at about two weeks with captions:

"Hey kids! Let's play Twister!"


"Psst! Our dad is a weirdo."


"Geez, how embarrassing; I can't take you kids anywhere."


----------



## jujubee18

I'm so envious of your darling mice!! They are so shiny and cute!!


----------



## moustress

Thanks! I like the pretty shiny satins too.


----------



## nuedaimice

moustress, do you have Frizzy? I never see Frizzy anymore. I ask cause I think I see some pups with some wavy coats!


----------



## moustress

Yes, it's in there...I don't breed for it, but there it is anyway. I'm wondering if there's not a long coat on a couple of them that look kind of mussed and roughish.


----------



## tiny_toes

aww how cute are they


----------



## Rhasputin

What's the difference between frizzy and fuzzy!? D:


----------



## moustress

Can't say as I rightly know. Never bred for either, and don't really know much about it. Oddly, I have a healthy curly mouse in a litter that is about four months old, and I'm tempted....but I really don't have any room to spare to start up another line.


----------



## moustress

Hey, it looks like I have an odd eyed baby in this litter! Way cool, eh?

There's also one BEW and one PEW or REW. I tend to think REW, since I've never had an albino in this line before.


----------



## WillowDragon

It looks like its got one eye bigger than the other!!


----------



## moustress

Yeah, I noticed that. We'll have to wait and see how the eyes develop. It doesn't seem wrong to think that Oddeye might be blind in one of his eyes, as the whole odd eye phenomenon often goes hand in hand with other neurological irregularities.

I'm going to look yup some of Oddeyes baby pictures for comparison.

Oddeyes didn't look like that when he was little...soooo....I'll look at her again tonight and take another pic to see if maybe it's just a trick of the flash.


----------



## moustress

You were right, Willow, about that eye. I checked it again and it was stuck shut, so I irrigated it and wipe it dry and gently worked the lid. It's ben fine for the last couple of days. However, I now appear to have a genuine odd-eye in the bunch:









I tried to get a closeup face shot of the little Oddeye Jr., but this is the best I could do. These babies are four weeks old now.


----------



## Autumn2005

Very cute! I thought odd-eyes weren't generally inheritable; maybe you should start up an odd-eye line! :lol:


----------



## moustress

I'd be willing to bet that it is caused by the tri factor (or splashed, if you like).


----------



## Autumn2005

Did you breed Odd-Eye yourself? I seem to remember you got him somewhere, or maybe it's my imagination...


----------



## WillowDragon

Odd eyes are definately linked to the splashed gene... they can also (but very rarely) turn up when white markings are present on the mouse.

I'm glad the eye seems to be alright!!

W xx


----------



## moustress

Oddeye is from my yellow/red tri pairings, from an F4 litter, I believe. I have had a couple of Finnish mousie foks who know a bit more about genetics than I do tell me that they couldn't possibly be from the same line as my other tris, but, no they are from the same tri lines as the others. The results in yellow and red are very different than from beige based or blue based tris. I think the odd eyes are pretty cool, and Oddeye himself seems to be a very healthy mousie, so I'll probably use him in other pairings in the very near future. I'm trying to weed out the A^vy by only breeding red or yellow tris that are not obese. He fits that plan, as well. I like it a lot.

Willow, I figure the red in the photo of that other mousie was just a glob of mucus catching the light. The eye was crusted shut and the poor little thing was quite cooperative when I irrigated and reopened it for her night before last. I'll keep a close eye on her eye to be sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## moustress

It's true; sometimes I'm obsessed with taking pix of the babies. They change so quick at this stage.







The last pic shows that there's always one in every litter who'd rather take their litter mates yummy goody rather than get one for themself.


----------



## nuedaimice

Is the new odd eyed fellow a boy or girl?


----------



## moustress

It's a boy. And my new mousie, Nella, from a petstore a few days ago, is also an odd eyed mousie. Methinks Oddeye may have a date with her real soon. Probably after I breed her to one of my standard boys. she may be preggers already..the pet store drone though she was, but I'm not sure.


----------



## nuedaimice

Don't know how you feel about linebreeding, but maybe you could breed him back to a sister as well? To see if you could get a line of OEs going? Although doing so may result in me knocking on your door in a few months... :O

Pet store drone... -chuckles-


----------



## moustress

I have had thoughts in that direction. I'm already really surprised to see another odd eyed mousie in this litter. Nella may get a visit from Oddeye when she's done with quarantine.

Drone is the only polite word I could think of. "No, I can't let you touch the mice."

moustress thinks "#$%^& !"

What else can one say to someone who tells me the mouse is preggers and then picks it up by the tail!

*(*

Yeah, it was a kind of rescue.

A few months ago, I was handling a mousie in the same store and the store drone told me, "No kissing the mice in the store." I was holding it close to my face and making mousie chitter sounds to it.


----------



## nuedaimice

Why did they tell you that you couldn't kiss the mice? Were they underage? LOL

Must have been PetCo or PetSmart... they have rules about kissing animals in the store (something about lawsuits and possibly getting sick from salmonella... that should definitely say something about their animals!)


----------



## moustress

These babies off of Nibbles and Nora are the first batch of agouti based tris I've had that look good to me. the youngest batch is an oopsie off Nibbles and one of the oldest girls...still having problems correctly sexing the tris. But you can see that the inbreeding produced a couple of nice black based tris. Fortunately, these are nice big mousies, so there was no problem with the delivery of the oopsies.


----------



## Onyx

Oh they are gorgeous! x


----------



## moustress

Thanks so much!


----------

